# New Foregrip Wrap



## Captain Les (Oct 18, 2010)

It looks better w/ the abalone underneath but didnt turn out to bad. Still needs a few more coast of aftcote but its getting there. Sadly a cell phone camera doesnt do it justice! http://s1083.photobucket.com/albums/j391/Captain_Les/


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

that is pretty cool,what did you use for the wrap?


----------



## Captain Les (Oct 18, 2010)

You can see it a little better in the sunlight. 


http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j391/Captain_Les/Photo-0007.jpg http://i1083.photobucket.com/albums/j391/Captain_Les/Photo-0008.jpg


----------



## Captain Les (Oct 18, 2010)

Its purple thread as the under wrap and 1/4 inch cord w/ green crb pigment in the aftcote. Only down side is that it takes about 4 total coats. You should come down to avon this weekend Spike.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

can't make avon this week but thanx for the invite,i would love to see this wrap in person 'cause i know pictures don't do justice


----------



## Captain Les (Oct 18, 2010)

ill be town for two weeks. ill post pics of the century i just wrapped for gary suey. it has the abalone underneath and looks amazing


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That is just plain sick!!!! That is so cool.


----------

